# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  بحث المشكلات القانونية الناشئة عن استعمال كاميرات المراقبة في الأماكن العامة والخاصة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

المشكلات القانونية الناشئة عن استعمال كاميرات المراقبة في الأماكن العامة والخاصة - دراسة مقارنة 


الأستاذ الدكتور 

غنام محمد غنام 

أستاذ القانون الجنائي بكلية الحقوق - جامعة المنصورة وعميدها الأسبق 
أستاذ القانون الجنائي بكلية القانون - جامعة قطر 

يعالج هذا البحث موضوعا على الحدود بين القانون الجنائي والقانون المدني والقانون الدستوري ، ألا وهو استعمال كاميرات المراقبة بالصوت والصورة (الفيديو) فهو أولاً يدخل في إطار دراسات القانون الجنائي؛ 

لأنه يتعلق بالتجريم والعقاب على استخدام هذا النوع من الكاميرات الذي بدأ في الانتشار، يضاف إلى ذلك أنه يتعلق بالإجراءات الجنائية حيث يثار التساؤل عن إمكانية استعمال هذه الكاميرات كدليل في المواد 

الجنائية . ومن ناحية أخرى فإن هذا الموضوع يمس بشكل مباشر الحقوق والحريات ومن أهمها الحق في الحياة الخاصة ، ومن هنا كانت الصلة القوية بين استعمال تلك الكاميرات وبين القانون الدستوري 

الذي هو مصدر للحقوق والحريات، ولا يخفى أن هذا الاستعمال يسبب أضراراً للغير ويثير مشكلة تتعلق بالمسئوولية التقصيرية.

ويشهد العصر الحديث توسعاً ملحوظاً في استعمال كاميرات المراقبة؛ الأمر الذي يثير تحديات قانونية عديدة تتمثل في مشكلات قانونية تتعلق بالحقوق والحريات وخاصة الحق في حرمة الحياة الخاصة، هذا الحق

يتجه بشكل كبير إلى الاختفاء بسبب الرقابة المستمرة للفرد في الأماكن العامة .

وهنا يعنى البحث بالتفرقة بين المكان العام والمكان الخاص ؛ ذلك أن وضع كاميرات المراقبة في المكان الخاص يثير مشكلات قانونية تختلف عن تلك التي يثيرها وضع تلك الكاميرات في المكان العام. من ضمن 

تلك المشاكل ما يتعلق بالقانون الجنائي بصفة خاصة ، وتتمثل في تجريم تسجيل المحادثات والمشاهد التي تجري في مكان خاص إلا برضاء الأفراد أصحاب الشأن، كما أن هذا النوع من التسجيلات تعتوره عدم 

المشروعية بوصفها دليلاً في المواد الجنائية.


للاطلاع على البحث كاملا انظر المرفق

----------

